#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  GARNET AND MISCELLANEOUS ROCKS  in environmental engineering  free download

## akansha gupta

*GARNET* *ROCKS:  is the most interesting of these rocks. It has been so highly metamorphosed*that  it has lost all traces of its original structure. From the point of  mineral composition it could be either highly metamorphosed sediment or  the metamorphosed equivalent of a basic igneous Rock.





  Similar Threads: Difference Between Igneous, Sedimentary and Metamorphic Rocks  in environmental engineering  pdf download Classification of Rocks in environmental engineering  free pdf download Phyllite in environmental engineering  free download Deforestration in environmental engineering  free pdf download biodiversity in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------

